# DRO for Grizzly G0704



## elecbob (Jul 4, 2014)

I recently took delivery of a new Grizzly G0704 mill. I have it all setup and have made some chips (steel) with it and I am very satisfied. I also bought 2 of the plastic gears for backup just in case. I would appreciate any comments, advice or other experience concerning a 3-axis DRO for this mill. I have been looking at DROPro and have spoken with them. They are very helpful and have several DRO setups. I will probably go with the glass scales.
All inputs are appreciated
Bob


----------



## coolidge (Jul 4, 2014)

I have been satisfied with my DroPro magnetic scales for my lathe.


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 4, 2014)

I have DroPro's 3-axis glass (GS30) kit on my PM25 and like it very much.

Bill


----------



## fastback (Jul 5, 2014)

I have the 2 axis glass scales from DRO PROS and have been very happy with it.  No problems to date.   The DRO has been in place for 2 years.


Paul


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 6, 2014)

Now that you have it. DRO pros is your best bet. I have the same mill and have been verry happy with. I added power feed to mine cranking handles gets old realy fast. Next step will be  somthing to raise and lower the head.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know how much cost is involved in the dropro but you might want to look at shooting star dro made in Canada - i have been using one for about 18 months and no problems.


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 9, 2014)

Pmedic828 said:


> I don't know how much cost is involved in the dropro but you might want to look at shooting star dro made in Canada - i have been using one for about 18 months and no problems.





   I have looked at those but, not sold on the rack and pinion scales.


----------



## BobinWa (Jul 10, 2014)

I have Newall's on my mill and lathe, works good though they are more pricey. I have friends that have been very satisfied with Accurite.


----------



## OlBull (Jul 18, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Now that you have it. DRO pros is your best bet. I have the same mill and have been verry happy with. I added power feed to mine cranking handles gets old realy fast. Next step will be  somthing to raise and lower the head.



What are you using for the power feed?  Cranking handles does suck..


----------



## xalky (Jul 18, 2014)

I bought one of these DRO s from Ebay for my lathe and I'm tickled pink with it. :happyhappy:

I like it so much I just ordered another one for my other lathe. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-AXIS-8x40...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item3ce3655684


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 18, 2014)

OlBull said:


> What are you using for the power feed?  Cranking handles does suck..





 I have the one grizzly sales. I got mine from lathe masters for about 30 dollars cheaper. But thay don't show the PF on there site now.


----------

